# [OOC] OA/Mahasarpa Campaign: Lotus and the Cobra



## Yellow Sign (Feb 4, 2003)

Greeting, I am starting up a Oriental Adventures play by post game in the Mahasarpa ("great serpent") campaign setting which draws from India and Hindu Southeast Asia for its inspiration. A free Web Enhancement with campaign information can be found on the Wizards of the Coast website.

 Centuries ago, the great kingdom of Mahasarpa ruled seven smaller kingdoms and controlled all of the lands along the Bahanis River from the Adribandha Mountains to the coast as well as the Kokaha Steppes north of the Adribandhas. However, a mad maharajah came to power and through arrogance and foolish pride alienated the seven kingdoms and Nagini, their serpent queen patron deity. The rajahs of the lesser kingdoms rebelled, and Nagini placed a curse on the people of Mahanaga, transforming them into yuan-ti. Their city then decayed and the Mahayana Forest overtook their lands. 

The people of the seven kingdoms are divided into four varnas (castes) plus untouchables. The highest varnas are the Brahmins, the shamans of the seven kingdoms. Next are the Kshatriyas, the warrior caste and wielders of temporal authority. Below the Kshatriyas are the vaishyas, the merchant caste, and the shudras, comprised of farmers, herders, and servants. 

The seven kingdoms are Bhalluka, Gandharva, Kokaha, Lakshmana, Naga, Singha, and Vriscika. Bhalluka lies in the grasslands west of the Mahayana Forest and that its people are dedicated to warfare against the yuan-ti of the Mahayana. Gandharva is a theocracy to the east of the Mahayana. Kokaha is the land of the horse steppe nomads north of the Adribandhas. Lakshmana is the coastal kingdom where the Bahanis River meets the sea. Lakshmana is a luxurious land far removed from the terrors of the Mahayana Forest. The Naga is the kingdom of the Adribandha Mountain and is known for its monks and ascetic warriors. Singha is a kingdom of elite warriors south of the Mahayana that prefer warfare in the open grasslands over confronting the terrors of the forest (But it will undoubtedly be referred to by players as the bear kingdom). Vriscika is the decadent kingdom whose capital is on an island in the Bahanis River between Singha and Lakshmana. 

Humans are the prevalent race in the Seven Kingdoms, but players can also choose to play shapechanging Hengeyokai (monkey or mongoose only), Spirit Folk (river or sea only), Vanara (hirsute monkey-like humanoids), or Aasimar (planetouched). Available classes include psychic warrior, shaman, sohei, rogue, samurai, sorceror, monk, ranger, fighter, wu jen, barbarian, and psion. Two new domains are provided: Meditation, for the Brahmins, and Serpent for the yuan-ti. Available prestige classes include Bear Warrior, Hanshin Mystic, Kishi Charger, Ninja Spy, Shadow Scout, Shapeshifter, Singh Rager, Tattooed Monk, Void Disciple, Weapon Master, and Witch Hunter from OA, Soulknife from the Psionics Handbook, and Assassin. 

I am looking for four players who will build characters using 15,000 experience points and a 32 point stat build. 

Any questions?

[EDIT: Fixed web link}


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 4, 2003)

*One Question*

Do I need OA to play?

I never got OA cause I didn't like Rokugan - this however looks very cool so if I am able to use the PHB (and SRD re the psychic Warrior) then yep I'm up for the challenge...


----------



## Yellow Sign (Feb 4, 2003)

You don't need Oriental Adventures to play, though alot of the classes, feats, and equipment are in the book. If you wanted to just use the PHB, fine by me.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 5, 2003)

This sounds like a really interesting game, LOL too bad I am in too many games right now


----------



## Daiymo (Feb 5, 2003)

I'd love to play in a non Roku OA game. 

Bhima, a Vanara wandering Shaman methinks. 

Count me in


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Feb 5, 2003)

I'm in.

I have an old, Indian-style PC that I'd love to convert over. He was originally a 1st ed kensai, which was a weapon master core class. He used a bow instead of a sword, though, since he was a devotee of the god Rama. He'd definately be a member of the kshatriya caste. Basic fighter unless you'll let me switch the samurai's daisho weapon to a bow. Prestige class possibilities are weapon master or, if you'll allow it, Order of the Bow from Sword & Fist.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Feb 5, 2003)

Sounds fun. Will you be using the OA rule that Monks can multiclass freely?

>INSERT SOUND OF VISCIOUS DOWNLOADING OF WOTC FREEBIE<


----------



## National Acrobat (Feb 5, 2003)

I would be interested in playing a Sohei. Not sure what caste that would be, I am guessing Kshatriya, and I would be a Spirit Folk.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 5, 2003)

Sounds like an interesting game, but I'm in quite a few already.  So, I'll play if you'll have me, but I'm willing to step aside for people who are in fewer games.

Oh, and thanks for the pointer to the OA freebie, I'd missed that until now


----------



## Mirth (Feb 5, 2003)

I'm so totally in for this game!!!!

I created Zhangyong (below) for a Spelljammer PbP game here that pretty much died before it started. I'm pasting him here and I'll tweak his background and things when I have more time later today. Let me know if this is okay 

Zhangyong -Vanaran Brahmin from Bhalluka. Updated version now in the Rogues Gallery!


----------



## Yellow Sign (Feb 5, 2003)

Wow! Nice response!  I guess I am going to have to revise my four character limit then. Ok I have SIX SLOTS open for players and here are the winning entrants.

1. Tonguez
2. Daiymo
3. Byrons_Ghost
4. Robbert Raets
5. National Acrobat
6. Mirthcard


Jarval, I would love to have you in my game but since you are in so many game I had to cut you first. I hope you understand. I will keep you on the reserve list in case someone drops though  

KitanaVorr, I would love to GM the Diva of PBP but I understand your limits on games. LOL I am running 2 games and playing in 3 and thats about my limit! 

As to characters. I will post a Character Thread in the Rogues Gallery. I really cannot stress more that you will need a balanced and diverse group. I am not going to pull any punches and be prepared for some hard fights. Team work and great roleplay are what I am looking for! Talk among yourselves about characters. I see we have two people wanting to run Vanara Shamans already!! LOL it seems to be a popular race class combo.
If you have a question about a prestige class from another book, a feat, or what ever just ask. Starting magic items will have to be aproved by me. All in all just have fun!!

Byrons_Ghost
Yes you can use the Order of the Bow PrC. Deepwood Sniper is also open for use. No, I am not going to allow the Kshatriya (Samurai) class to change out a bow for their ancestral tulwar and kris.  I don't want to twik the classes too much. 

Robbert Raets
Yes, Monks can multiclass freely. Use the monk rules in the OA book. 

Mirthcard
Characters are starting with 15,000 exp. so that should make most characters 6th level to start the game.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Yellow Sign _*KitanaVorr, I would love to GM the Deva of PBP but I understand your limits on games. LOL I am running 2 games and playing in 3 and thats about my limit!  *




whoo hoo I'm a...I'm guessing "Diva" hehe of PBP...I like that...I'm gonna quote you...


----------



## Yellow Sign (Feb 5, 2003)

When I wrote that it didn't look right to me. LOL!! I guess I have Indian mythology on the brain!!

Wow! I am going to be quoted by KitanaVorr!!! My day has just been made!!!


----------



## National Acrobat (Feb 5, 2003)

Question: What is the preferred weapon of a Kshatriya Sohei? I will be a Spirit Folk, River. I'll do up a character once I get home from work.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Feb 5, 2003)

National Acrobat, your weapon is up to you though check out the Equipment section (page 8 of the web enhancement) for what weapons are available in the Seven Kingdoms. A three section staff would be neat, but it's really up to what you want.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 5, 2003)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> *Jarval, I would love to have you in my game but since you are in so many game I had to cut you first. I hope you understand. I will keep you on the reserve list in case someone drops though *




No problem, it's only fair to allow someone else in.  Otherwise you'd have me, Garyh and Reaper being the only people in the IC forum 

Thanks for keeping me in mind, and anyway, I've already got something useful out of this.  I didn't know about the web enhancement for OA until I found this thread


----------



## Robbert Raets (Feb 5, 2003)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> *Robbert Raets
> Yes, Monks can multiclass freely. Use the monk rules in the OA book.  *




Good. I don't like stunning fists  
One human Monk/Something Else coming up!


----------



## Daiymo (Feb 6, 2003)

Well in the interest of party balance, and since Mirthcard already has a PC up, I'll choose another race/class combo. Ive been playing too many cleric/shaman doc types anyway.

Hmmm, what do we have so far? Monk, shaman,sohei, kshatriya, and pyschic warrior?

Hmm perhaps a hengeyokai wu jen. Yes, exxxcceeeleent.

So any limit on magic items? Starting funds equal to our level?

Thanks for letting me in BTW


----------



## Yellow Sign (Feb 6, 2003)

Humm yes Excellent indeed!!! 

You get starting money for a 6th level. No Limit on what magic items but I have veto power over them.


----------



## Daiymo (Feb 6, 2003)

Ok another question. If its ok with the DM and with the proposed psychic warrior, any objections to my playing a yogi(psion)? I never get a chance to play a psionic. The whole mental powers thing seems to fit in well with the setting. So you'll have a psychic power savant instead of an arcane spellcaster.

I was thinking a Rishi Yogi. Any objections?


----------



## Mirth (Feb 6, 2003)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> *Mirthcard
> Characters are starting with 15,000 exp. so that should make most characters 6th level to start the game. *




I don't know about everybody else, but the boards have either been down or really slooooooow for me until just now, so this is the first chance I've gotten to respond. 

I'm really glad I got in on this game! I've loved that web enhancement since it came out and I think it's really cool that you're running this. Thanks for letting me in. 

As for the level of my character, as I said in my initial post, I simply copied and pasted the character from the old spelljammer PbP thread. I'll increase his levels (probably add a prestige class) change his background a little and get him ready to go pretty darn soon.

Daimyo - I didn't realize that you had posted that you wanted to play a vanaran brahmin before I posted my character. If you want to stick to that, I can easily come up with another character. Just let me know.


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 6, 2003)

Human Barbarian/Psychic Warrior


----------



## Robbert Raets (Feb 6, 2003)

Adus Chwian, Bhallukan Muni/Shikari
Mnk5/Rgr1, 5d8+1d10+6
Str 15, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 13, Wis 16, Cha 5
AC=16, BAB +4, Fort +7, Ref +6, Will +7, Speed 40ft
Climb +8, Jump +10, Balance +10, Tumble +10, Hide +8, Move Silently +8, Escape Artist +8, Knowledge (religion) +7, Spot +4, Listen +4, Wilderness Lore +7
Track, Improved Unarmed Strike, Expertise, Deflect Arrows, Power Attack, Flying Kick, Roundabout Kick, Fisit of Iron (Ambidexterity, Two-Weapon Fighting)
Flurry of Blows, Evasion, Still Mind, Purity of Body, Slow Fall (20ft), Favored Enemy (Yuan-Ti)

Posession: Travelling Clothes, Dojo Uniform, many hooded cloaks, +1 Longbow, Ring of Sustenance, ??

Background: Adus Chwian was deemed to ugly by his parents at birth, and was given into the care of the Monastery of the Stomping Foot. Raised to be a hunter of the Tainted Snakes, his social skills have withered beyond repair, but his skill at martial arts has become unmatched. Travelling and fighting ever in the wilderness of Bhalluka has steeled him for battles yet to come.

Notes to the DM: I artificialy lowered Charisma from 8 to 5, to represent Adus' ugliness and gruff demeanor. Are we using the martial arts mastery rules, 'cos he qualifies for Foot & Fist. Haven't finished selecting equipment yet.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Feb 6, 2003)

If anyone wants to run a psionic character fine by me and yes you can use the Martial Arts Mastery rules from OA.


----------



## National Acrobat (Feb 6, 2003)

I posted my character, first ever attempt at an OA character, over in the Rogues Gallery. Just let me know how it looks.


----------



## Daiymo (Feb 6, 2003)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *
> Daimyo - I didn't realize that you had posted that you wanted to play a vanaran brahmin before I posted my character. If you want to stick to that, I can easily come up with another character. Just let me know. *




Mirthcard-I appreciate the offer, but I think I'd like to play the psion- not many games let you.  Besides, I'm not sure I could RP a monkey 

EDIT: I posted my PC Jval Surya, Rishi Yogi in the gallery. Im sure theres glaring errors and blantant munchkinism. Input appreciated as always.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Feb 7, 2003)

Ok we have three characters posted. Get those characters made and the sooner we can start. The characters look good but I have not put them under a microscope yet  !


----------



## Mirth (Feb 8, 2003)

Zhangyong -Vanaran Brahmin from Bhalluka. 

Updated version now in the Rogues Gallery!


----------



## Yellow Sign (Feb 9, 2003)

Ok, only one character left. Byron you still out there?


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Feb 9, 2003)

Yeah, just put my character up in the rogue's gallery. Sorry for the delay, net access has been a bit wonky.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Feb 10, 2003)

Ok here is a list of characters that we have posted

*Mira Inushka*   Female River Spirt Folk Kshatriya - 6th Level Devapala(Sohei)
played by National Acrobat. Everything looks fine with your character. 

*Jval Surya-nandana*   Male Rishi(Aasimar) - 5th Level Yogi(Psion) 
Played by Daiymo. You need to roll and post your hit points. 

*Adus Chwian*   Male Bhallukan Human - 1st Level Shikari(Ranger)/5th level Muni (Monk)
Played by Robbert Raets. You need hit points too. 

*Arjay Bharanda*   Male Kokaha Human - 2nd level Yavana(Barbarian)/4th level Baladhara(Psychic Warrior)
Played by Tonguez. Your raged Str and Con should be 18 not 16. No evil alignments please! You spent less than 3000 of your 13000 starting gold.

*Zhangyong*   Male Vanara - 1st level Shikari(Ranger)/5th level Brahmin(Shaman)
Played by Mirthcard. looks good but still need your equipment and background. 

*Yudhistra Mustaranak* Male Ghandava Kshatriya Human - 5th level Singh(fighter)/1st level Order of the Bow
Played by Byrons_Ghost. Everything looks good. 

Once characters are fully posted then I will start the game.


----------



## Daiymo (Feb 10, 2003)

Rolled and posted my HP.

BTW what languages can we take as bonus ones? Are there any restrictions?


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 11, 2003)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> *Arjay Bharanda   Male Kokaha Human - 2nd level Yavana(Barbarian)/4th level Baladhara(Psychic Warrior)
> Played by Tonguez. Your raged Str and Con should be 18 not 16. No evil alignments please! You spent less than 3000 of your 13000 starting gold. *




Okay Align:NG and am still trying to decide what enchantments to put on my Kukri and Javelins

I was also wondering if you were going to incur 'costs' for the Flocks of Sheep mentioned in my background

Should have the rest of the money spent by later tonight


----------



## Yellow Sign (Feb 11, 2003)

Don't worry about languages at the moment. Common is all you really need to know right now. I will put up a language list later.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Feb 12, 2003)

The game will start on Friday the 14th. Everyone who has their characters finished by then will be able to play. Good luck and have FUN!


----------



## Robbert Raets (Feb 12, 2003)

33 hp.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Feb 13, 2003)

> PS Yellowsign please check the Crit Ranged on the Keen Kukri*




Tonguez, you got it right. The crit range of a Keen Kukri is 15-20/x2


----------



## Mirth (Feb 14, 2003)

Zhangyong is finally ready to go. See the update in the Rogues Gallery


----------



## Yellow Sign (Feb 15, 2003)

Sorry about the delay. I had a unexpected trip to the Emergency room last night.  But I will try and get the game up and running Saturday or Sunday!


----------



## Mirth (Feb 15, 2003)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> *Sorry about the delay. I had a unexpected trip to the Emergency room last night.  But I will try and get the game up and running Saturday or Sunday! *




Yikes!  Hope everything's okay. Don't feel like you need to rush on anyone's account. I'm sure we can all hang til you get things straightened out.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Feb 15, 2003)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yikes!  Hope everything's okay. Don't feel like you need to rush on anyone's account. I'm sure we can all hang til you get things straightened out. *




I agree. The most important thing is that you're allright.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Feb 17, 2003)

Sorry about the delay but the Game is up and running Here


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Feb 21, 2003)

Just wanted to let everyone know that I'll be out of town until Sunday night. I can get my first post in then.


----------



## Daiymo (Mar 3, 2003)

Everybody, because of some RL health issues, I wont be able to continue in the game. I apologize for leaving you all in a lurch sort of, but I wouldnt leave unless I had too. 

Thanks for the chance to play, all.


----------



## Mirth (Mar 3, 2003)

Daiymo said:
			
		

> *Everybody, because of some RL health issues, I wont be able to continue in the game. I apologize for leaving you all in a lurch sort of, but I wouldnt leave unless I had too.
> 
> Thanks for the chance to play, all. *




Daiymo,

I hope that everything turns out okay with your health, we all know that taking care of yourself has to be the top priority. Don't worry about the game at all and please drop back in to let us know your progress if you can. We'll be thinking about you.

Good luck,

Jay


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 3, 2003)

Daiymo,
 Sorry to see you leave. I hope everything works out for you. You will be missed . 

Well, I guess Jval will become a NPC for now. How is everything going so far? Any suggestions?


----------



## Hob Marshmallowfoot (Mar 3, 2003)

Hey there, I am a huge fan of the mahasarpa mini-campaign and really enjoy the exotic and original feel that it captures.  I noticed that one of your players can't make it due to health issues, which I am sorry about.  I would love to get a chance to try out playing in such an inspiring setting if you feel you have room or can think of an interesting way/place to introduce a new character.


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 4, 2003)

Ah that explains why Jval hasn't answered me! Oh well lucky I suggested we get to the village then - it means he can be gentle 'put on hold' and the whole party formed

Sorry to hear the bad news Daiyamo, I liked the Jval character and was hoping to get to know him better. Oh well - hope you call in and see us soon


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 4, 2003)

Hob Marshmallowfoot said:
			
		

> *Hey there, I am a huge fan of the mahasarpa mini-campaign and really enjoy the exotic and original feel that it captures.  I noticed that one of your players can't make it due to health issues, which I am sorry about.  I would love to get a chance to try out playing in such an inspiring setting if you feel you have room or can think of an interesting way/place to introduce a new character. *





 I don't see why not. Read over the game so far and make a character. Post it in the Rogues Gallery under OA/Lotus and the Cobra: Characters and I will fit him/her in. If that is ok with everyone else.


----------



## Hob Marshmallowfoot (Mar 4, 2003)

Excelent!   I think some arcane power might be a useful addition looking over our collection of warriors and divine types  
Perhaps that Henegeyokai wu-jen...


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 10, 2003)

Sorry for being so slow lately. I have just been swamped with work and family stuff. I will pick up the pace and get to posting 

Hob, I like your character! I will work him in to the mix as fast as I can.


----------



## Hob Marshmallowfoot (Mar 10, 2003)

Why thank you... I do too actually, quite a bit


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 17, 2003)

Hob, get ready to jump in. I will be introducing your character very soon now.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 20, 2003)

Hob Marshmallowfoot are you still around?


----------



## Hob Marshmallowfoot (Mar 22, 2003)

Yep still here and ready whenever


----------

